# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  Sooner Rose

## Pete

I know there is a thread on the Warren and not sure how many of these tenants are already known, but here you go:

----------


## goodfriday

Great post. Thanks

----------


## jonny d

Isn't Andy Alligator's a part of this development?

----------


## Pete

> Isn't Andy Alligator's a part of this development?


That is it in the last photo.

It's to be located at the far east end of the development  Open the site plan in a new tab and you'll see it better.

----------


## Dafonso7

WOW, Another new addition for Chick-Flit-A? Suprised me!!!!
I just wonder where are a new addition for Del Taco or Furr's???

----------


## BoulderSooner

this would be a great location for a tuckers

----------


## OSUPeterson

So is the party city on air depot already closed or going to close to move over here? Im super excited for this development and hope it helps turn over some big parts of MWC, but man, air depot is really going to need help. Its going to be pretty rough with both golden corral and part city gone, along with the already rough state of it.

----------


## bombermwc

The one on Air Depot is Party GALAXY and only the building is for sale. It's been for sale for a long time, but they are still the tenant. Party CITY is what is going in on Sooner.

----------


## OSUPeterson

Doh. Good point.

----------


## jerrywall

> The one on Air Depot is Party GALAXY and only the building is for sale. It's been for sale for a long time, but they are still the tenant. Party CITY is what is going in on Sooner.


Aren't they the same thing now?

----------


## Pete

^

Party City bought Party Galaxy a couple of years ago.

----------


## bombermwc

Doesn't mean that they wont keep them both open though. KFC/Taco Bell/A&W and how many other places are owned by Yum, isnt it? 

If you're still making a buck at both, then keep 'em both open. Ideally, they would make each compliment each other rather than just run each other over.

----------


## MadMonk

Interesting how what looks like Home Depot in the lower right corner of that pic has the black roof top.  I wonder what the purpose of that is?  I thought it was solar panels at first glance.   :Smile:

----------


## PaddyShack

> Interesting how what looks like Home Depot in the lower right corner of that pic has the black roof top.  I wonder what the purpose of that is?  I thought it was solar panels at first glance.


The Home Depot up on NW Expressway has a black rooftop as well.

----------


## bombermwc

I never realized that Twid's was part of this project. I'm glad that it will be used and not left vacant.

----------


## Dafonso7

New building Party City next to the Fuzzy tacos and what kind of this next to the corner? Do you know anything about these new names of these stores?

----------


## Pete

> New building Party City next to the Fuzzy tacos and what kind of this next to the corner? Do you know anything about these new names of these stores?


I don't think they've leased those spaces yet.

----------


## _Kyle

I live in the neighborhood right behind all of this! Almost walking distance. Im so glad I don't have to go all the way downtown to watch a movie anymore.

----------


## JesStang

> ^
> 
> Party City bought Party Galaxy a couple of years ago.


Is there an article about this anywhere? I used to work for the wholesale side of Party Galaxy and this is extremely interesting to me. Party City stayed out of Oklahoma thus long because of Party Galaxy.



I can't wait for the Fuzzy's and Louie's! Even though MWC has gotten better with diversity recently,  you still get sick of the same ole stuff. I've been waiting impatiently for years for Swadley's to come to Mid-Del.

----------


## Pete

https://investor.partycity.com/inves...y/default.aspx

----------


## JesStang

> https://investor.partycity.com/inves...y/default.aspx


Thank you. Seems like Party City got a great deal; the old man must've wanted out of Party Galaxy.

----------


## Dafonso7

> Is there an article about this anywhere? I used to work for the wholesale side of Party Galaxy and this is extremely interesting to me. Party City stayed out of Oklahoma thus long because of Party Galaxy.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait for the Fuzzy's and Louie's! Even though MWC has gotten better with diversity recently,  you still get sick of the same ole stuff. I've been waiting impatiently for years for Swadley's to come to Mid-Del.


I agree with you bring to here Swadley's to come Mid-Del. It's been a long time to wait for it lets bring to here.

----------


## Pete

Also posted these on the Warren thread:

----------


## BoulderSooner

this would be a great location for the next Tuckers

----------


## Pete

Fuzzy's is under construction and I'm sure they'll kill it there.

----------


## Robert_M

The plans are out to bid for general contractors on the Chick-Fil-A.  Probably around the end of September or the beginning of October for construction start with a possible spring time opening.

----------


## Dafonso7

Last week was open Fuzzy tacos and next week will be open Golden Corral anytime this week. I don't understand what is going on this problem with the FEAST has been a delay??? Does it have a problem with the financial???

----------


## bombermwc

Maybe they saw Golden Corral come in and thought, well we're screwed. There's only so many crappy buffet places an area can take.

And by that i mean any buffet places. I'm not hating on these particularly. Golden Coral and stupid expensive for the crap you get. I can't imaging Feast is going to up the scale massively for a better price.

----------


## bombermwc

I'll have to eat my words on Feast. I haven't been there myself (difficult for a lactose intolerant person to eat at a buffet like this) but family that went there said that it was MUCH better than Golden Corral. The lunch price is $8, bumps up to $12 for dinner/weekend. So the lunch price is a good deal, but nothing special for the other times. I will say, the parking lot for this place was overflowing into the next lot over at several times when i drove by this weekend. 

Fuzzys is also doing amazing. The line was out the door Saturday evening so i went elsewhere, but went back on Sunday at lunch. They're SUPER fast and the staff already has everything down pat. Great training and the food is definitely up to Fuzzy standards. Whomever did the opening on this place, did a very good job.

----------


## Pete

> Fuzzys is also doing amazing. The line was out the door Saturday evening so i went elsewhere, but went back on Sunday at lunch. They're SUPER fast and the staff already has everything down pat. Great training and the food is definitely up to Fuzzy standards. Whomever did the opening on this place, did a very good job.


That's the Social Order group (Brian Bogert) which also runs Jones Assembly among other things.

They do a great job across the board.

----------


## bombermwc

Chic fil a has had groundbreaking.

Something else has started in front of the Warren but I do not know what it is.

----------


## Dafonso7

Chic-Fil-A starting now working under the construction and the Feast next to across the street to unknown what are they planning to new groundbreaking? Does anyone know about it?

----------

